
GitLab 8.1 released - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/10/22/gitlab-8-1-released/
======
jobvandervoort
We've got the whole team of GitLab in Amsterdam, while releasing this.

8.1 brings, among other things, a commit status API, marking it possible for
you to set the status of any commit and see it reflected in GitLab. This
allows for any CI to report back directly to GitLab.

We're here if you have any questions.

